

Microsoft Is Cutting the Fat, Says Analyst (recessionary action?) - nickb
http://blog.wired.com/business/2008/05/microsoft-cuts.html

======
simianstyle
I read somewhere that prototypical tech company should be making at least
$300,000 per employee that they have. I wonder how Microsoft stacks up to this
psuedo-stat.

------
LogicHoleFlaw
The company has been anything but agile of late. Maybe shedding a few pounds
will help them start building better products?

------
henning
In particular, Microsoft cancelled what was going to be their answer to Google
Book Search.

